# Favorite Fo's... what you cant live without



## ohsoap (Oct 25, 2009)

I got this idea from another forum, and thought it was cute since we have one about Eo's but not Fo's

Black Raspberry Vanilla
Oatmeal Milk & Honey
Coconut Lime


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 25, 2009)

Pink Grapefruit!


----------



## pops1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Turkish Hazelnut 
Oatmeal Milk and Honey
Secret Garden


----------



## TessC (Oct 25, 2009)

Paradise (Daystar)
Mata Hari (SGS)
Honey Spa Ginger (Kangaroo Blue)


----------



## Manda (Oct 25, 2009)

Lettuce
Pomegranate
Lime
 :wink:


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 25, 2009)

How on earth are mostly each of you able to narrow it down to 3?   

Paradise (Daystar)
Salty Sailor (Daystar)
Mango Tea (Sweet Cakes)
Yellow Rose of Texas (Southern Soapers)
Tassie Lavender (Southern Soapers)
Old Spice-type (Oregon Trails)
Pineapple Blossom (Oregon Trails)
Mineral Waters Spa (Daystar)
Green Apple (Sweet Cakes)
Jasmine Yin Hao (Oregon Trails)

I could name a few more, but I don't want to embarrass myself.  :wink: 

IrishLass


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 26, 2009)

Oatmeal Milk & Honey (BB)
Vanilla Buttercream (BB)

Not sure on the 3rd, still experimenting with what I like in fo's. Have only been soaping since June. Have soaped several oceany scents but still looking for one I love.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 26, 2009)

..


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a list longer than my arm but I am so loving Cannibas Rose from Backwoods at the moment it is a very nice scent and not a powdery rose at all.
Cedar and Saffron by Brambleberry
Skin on Skin by Daystar
Karma by Oregon Trail
Johnstons bedtimebath by Sweetcakes
Clare cardamom sandalwood sounds really interesting would it lean itself towards being a male type fragrance?


----------



## honor435 (Oct 26, 2009)

oh man, there are so many i love
bird of papradise -peak
omh- aroma haven
black canyon-peak
cranberry apple maramalade- peak
angel-ng
lovespell- wsp
french vanilla amber-peak
lemon pd cake-peak
orange chili pepper- millcreek
honey butter- millcreek
wild mt honey-peak
aspen winter- gelluminations
im sure theres more!!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 26, 2009)

..


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 27, 2009)

..


----------



## BluebirdMama (Oct 27, 2009)

I have so many favorite FO's, how can I list just a few?  

Lovespell - FNWL 
Butt Naked - Taylored Concepts
Chai Tea - Oregon Trail Supplies
Fruit Loops - FNWL
Ginger Lime - Brambleberry


----------



## dopersoaper (Oct 27, 2009)

so far, I LOVE...

black raspberry vanilla
Lavender Sage
Rice flower & shea


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't use many but really don't think I could get by without 

White Tea & Ginger
Black Raspberry
Sweetcakes Amber


----------

